# Sig 2022 40S&W vs. Beretta Px4 Storm



## dza1284 (May 27, 2011)

Please offer any opinions/facts about the Sig 2022 40S&W vs. Beretta Px4 Storm.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Always best to try both if you can and find which is best for YOU....other than that my first thought is cost (VALUE) as the SIG can be bought for 360.00 on sale, leaving money for other items. The 2022 is an excellent pistol as well....


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

The px4 storm is the softest shoot 40 cal handgun I've ever shot. I owned one prev, and now have one in 9mm.

I am not a 40 fan, personally. But if I ever wanted another 40, it would be the storm


----------

